# E-commerce program for direct screenprinting and embroidery?



## shirleyg (May 3, 2008)

I have been a direct screenprinter and embroiderer for 25 years. Good times.  Now, competition is fierce - especially with the huge, cheap on-line companies. So...

Way too much time is spent by me doing quotes, changing quotes, etc., then trying to match these online places.  So...

Time to join the party.  I've looked at the posts (some are quite old) about online commerce. Seems that most are for DTG or sublimation or transfers (which we can do), but the applications are not for direct screenprinting and embroidery.

Really, what are you all using? What's the best for me?  (FYI, we also sell promotional products.) Thanks!

Shirley Groom
Bold Images


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think the only one I've found for screen printing (and embroidery) is this one: Apparel Decoration Quoting System - Digital Fruition

I haven't used it, but I did talk with the folks that run the software and it seems like it has some good features for screen printers. 

It's a hosted solution though with ongoing monthly fees.


----------



## shirleyg (May 3, 2008)

Thanks! I'll contact them and get the scoop. Will let the forum know what I think.


----------



## southlandgraphic (Nov 2, 2006)

I have been researching, building, and collaborating with several companies and people. None have gotten it YET. As far as quoting is concerned, I would not have a quoting module without having the person contact me first. That is your chance to be more than a price! Just look at what everyone is doing to us. They are using these "million dollar" website and creating their designs, then printing it out and bringing it to us for a quote. We are nothing more than a price at that point. 

I just think there is a better way. I just haven't found it yet. OSSdesigner, although it hasn't been updated in almost 2 years because of programming problems, is for the money the best out there. And as part of OSS your customers can do a quick quote on the fly.

I will agree with you that we spend alot of time putting together quotes though, and that part sucks.


----------



## nolantmc (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello
I use ossdesigner and I love it. We looked around for a while but this is who we went with and no regrets. you can see our site at xgtees.com


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I would not have a quoting module without having the person contact me first. That is your chance to be more than a price!


I used to think that for years as well. 

I don't think having an online quoting module will stop the people who want to talk to you on the phone from picking up the phone. As long as your phone number is readily available for them to call you (posted on all pages and in a "need help getting a quote, give us a call" blurb on the online quote form pages, people that prefer the phone will always call.

What an online quote module does do is help you reach that growing section of the market that doesn't want to spend time talking on the phone to a salesperson. They know what they want, they know the colors, they know the blanks, they just want a quote so they can place an order. They may not like talking on the phone for whatever reason, but they are more than comfortable placing the order online and having the whole process done without the usual back and forth.

That can definitely save both the shop time (answering a large volume of quotes that don't always pan out into orders can take up a lot of time/manpower). It can also save the customer time as well.

It's like Miley says, "It's the best of both worlds"


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

nolantmc said:


> Hello
> I use ossdesigner and I love it. We looked around for a while but this is who we went with and no regrets. you can see our site at xgtees.com



@nolantmc Just curious, does OSS designer also automatically count the colors in customer supplied, uploaded artwork?

I like your quick quote form. Is that also from OSS Designer?


----------



## nolantmc (Jan 24, 2008)

Rodney 
yes the quick quote is from oss designer. When a customer uploades there own art work there is a place for them to tell us how many colors. This is a good thing and a bad thing. The good thing for the customer is we get alot of designs with 4 colors for example and only want to print 2 colors. The bad thing is you have the customer wants everything for nothing ,they will upload a 3 color design and pay for 2 colors. So than i have to take the time to email the customer and collect or take a color off. It really depends on the situation.


----------

